# Chloe Aby bag



## GemsBerry

*New Chloe Aby bag. *Has anybody seen it IRL? or even better bought it and have pics to share?
It's on my list, I think I'll take the plunge soon.

Retailers have it listed in sizes* Mini, Small, Medium, Large* (though there's some confusion already between Small and Medium). Only 2 sizes are listed on official Chloe site as of now

Medium 11.8"x10.6"x 5.1"
Large 15.2"x12.2"x 5.1"
Colors (available)

Black, 

Sepia Brown, 

Motty Gray, 

Beige, 

Navy
(pre-order)

Captive Blue, 

Burgundy
Comes in leathers

Grained, 

Croc-embossed.


----------



## diva7633

GemsBerry said:


> *New Chloe Aby bag. *Has anybody seen it IRL? or even better bought it and have pics to share?
> It's on my list, I think I'll take the plunge soon.
> 
> Retailers have it listed in sizes* Mini, Small, Medium, Large* (though there's some confusion already between Small and Medium). Only 2 sizes are listed on official Chloe site as of now
> 
> Medium 11.8"x10.6"x 5.1"
> Large 15.2"x12.2"x 5.1"
> Colors (available)
> 
> Black,
> 
> Sepia Brown,
> 
> Motty Gray,
> 
> Beige,
> 
> Navy
> (pre-order)
> 
> Captive Blue,
> 
> Burgundy
> Comes in leathers
> 
> Grained,
> 
> Croc-embossed.


 
Yes I saw it! I almost bought it. I was buying another bag in my Nordstrom. I thought about the Aby all that night and day. I went back to return my YSL and get the Aby or Marcie. The Aby is brand new. To open it is a bit fussy. You have push down and out and then it opens. You can also put the front middle strip thru and lock it. The colors are gorgeous though. I would have bought the blue or sepia brown. In the end I wanted a work horse and the Marcie has been proved by all the reviews to be one. So I got the Marcie


----------



## diva7633




----------



## Luvnlife

diva7633 said:


> Yes I saw it! I almost bought it. I was buying another bag in my Nordstrom. I thought about the Aby all that night and day. I went back to return my YSL and get the Aby or Marcie. The Aby is brand new. To open it is a bit fussy. You have push down and out and then it opens. You can also put the front middle strip thru and lock it. The colors are gorgeous though. I would have bought the blue or sepia brown. In the end I wanted a work horse and the Marcie has been proved by all the reviews to be one. So I got the Marcie



You can never go wrong with the Marcie bag!!!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

diva7633 said:


> Yes I saw it! I almost bought it. I was buying another bag in my Nordstrom. I thought about the Aby all that night and day. I went back to return my YSL and get the Aby or Marcie. The Aby is brand new. To open it is a bit fussy. You have push down and out and then it opens. You can also put the front middle strip thru and lock it. The colors are gorgeous though. I would have bought the blue or sepia brown. In the end I wanted a work horse and the Marcie has been proved by all the reviews to be one. So I got the Marcie


Was the Aby heavy?


----------



## ILP

I just checked out the Aby at Nordstrom. It’s gorgeous but unfortunately heavy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

ILP said:


> I just checked out the Aby at Nordstrom. It’s gorgeous but unfortunately heavy.


I thought so. It reminds me of the Paddington in that regard. Still, it's beautiful. I might go for the chain version but I'll have to wait for reviews.


----------



## GemsBerry

diva7633 said:


> Yes I saw it! I almost bought it. I was buying another bag in my Nordstrom. I thought about the Aby all that night and day. I went back to return my YSL and get the Aby or Marcie. The Aby is brand new. To open it is a bit fussy. You have push down and out and then it opens. You can also put the front middle strip thru and lock it. The colors are gorgeous though. I would have bought the blue or sepia brown. In the end I wanted a work horse and the Marcie has been proved by all the reviews to be one. So I got the Marcie


Thank you for info and pics. Leather looks gorgeous indeed. I think lock is similar to Celine Belt, I kinda got used to it so it's not an issue. So tempting  At your picture, is it black or blue in the left? looks like two-tone.

Marcie is hip and working horse of a bag, congrats!


----------



## diva7633

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for info and pics. Leather looks gorgeous indeed. I think lock is similar to Celine Belt, I kinda got used to it so it's not an issue. So tempting  At your picture, is it black or blue in the left? looks like two-tone.
> 
> Marcie is hip and working horse of a bag, congrats!


That’s the blue. It’s bluer than that picture shows. I didn’t think it was heavy. It’s a beautiful bag. I say go for it

Loving the Marcie. It’s perfection and I haven’t felt that in awhile


----------



## Seren_HGH

I just saw the Aby and it’s beautiful, Nordstrom’s had it in and it’s better in person!


----------



## GemsBerry

I found a review with what fits inside the Aby  https://www.bayareafashionista.com/2019/07/23/chloe-aby-convertible-shoulder-bag-tote-review/


----------



## snakeeye

Luvnlife said:


> You can never go wrong with the Marcie bag!!!!!


totally!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I just got the Aby Chain shoulder bag today. Despite chain straps really annoying me sometimes, the size of the bag seems great. But I'm torn between this version and the regular Aby day bag in the small. I'm a mom of a toddler and want a good workhorse everyday bag. TBH, I still love the small Tess as well. The Aby are really nice in person. Especially the chain one. I love the grey but that seems like a mistake w a Toddler hahaha


----------



## Zabear

I just got the Aby medium in the Motty Grey color.  I love it so far!  Just put my stuff in it and it’s very organized and comfortable to wear. As with all Chloe bags, it is on the heavier side, but the thick strap makes it comfy to carry. It’s quite stunning and I think it looks better in real life. Was debating between this color and the brown one, but I already have the Marcie in tan (it’s peeking behind the Aby) and I thought it would be too similar. Black is also lovely. Hope this helps!


----------



## GemsBerry

Mine. Aby Small in lizard embossed leather.


----------



## JessieGalal

seen it in real life but didn’t like it. The aesthetics, the heaviness, the whole look.


----------



## GemsBerry

I adore mine in Small. so well made and looks just right size on me.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

I'm obsessing over the medium size in the light cloud color.  I've been on the hunt for the perfect light grey bag for as long as I can remember, never pulling the trigger on any, but I think this one might be the one!  I told myself once I saw it to wait until at least February or later (I'm trying to be better about spacing out my big purchases, and I just purchased a new LV PM in November) but I just saw this deal on tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-aby...e-semi-aniline-leather-shoulder-bag/26387360/ - currently trying to decide if it's too good to be true?  What do you guys think??  With the sale (that of course has to expire tonight) plus the extra 15% off, the bag would only cost me $1550.  I did a lot of scouring/researching last night and I *think* it looks legit/ not fake??  But the seller says she bought it from an auction so there aren't tags on it.  Do I pull the trigger now and save over $800 or do I wait and just buy it retail later (and not have to worry about potential authenticity issues)?  In terms of finances I can still afford it this month, but worried I'll be lusting after something else come another few months.  Also this would be my first experience buying off tradesy/secondhand sites so I'm nervous I'm missing something obvious here!  Any advice is welcome and appreciated!!


----------



## dodso012

ATLbagaddict said:


> I'm obsessing over the medium size in the light cloud color.  I've been on the hunt for the perfect light grey bag for as long as I can remember, never pulling the trigger on any, but I think this one might be the one!  I told myself once I saw it to wait until at least February or later (I'm trying to be better about spacing out my big purchases, and I just purchased a new LV PM in November) but I just saw this deal on tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-aby...e-semi-aniline-leather-shoulder-bag/26387360/ - currently trying to decide if it's too good to be true?  What do you guys think??  With the sale (that of course has to expire tonight) plus the extra 15% off, the bag would only cost me $1550.  I did a lot of scouring/researching last night and I *think* it looks legit/ not fake??  But the seller says she bought it from an auction so there aren't tags on it.  Do I pull the trigger now and save over $800 or do I wait and just buy it retail later (and not have to worry about potential authenticity issues)?  In terms of finances I can still afford it this month, but worried I'll be lusting after something else come another few months.  Also this would be my first experience buying off tradesy/secondhand sites so I'm nervous I'm missing something obvious here!  Any advice is welcome and appreciated!!


FYI, deeply discounted on the Nordtrom website!


----------



## dodso012

Nordstrom has the medium and small on sale for about 1/2 price. Tempted to scoop up the Motty Grey. Trying to be good....just bought the YSL Niki deeply discounted from Selfridges.....


----------



## ATLbagaddict

dodso012 said:


> FYI, deeply discounted on the Nordtrom website!


oo thanks for the heads up!


----------



## StarLimda

I guess the padlock is more decoration than security, they are very cute.


----------



## diva7633

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-...readcrumb=Home/Sale/New Markdowns&color=black


----------



## dodso012

I caved and bought the medium Aby in motty gray for 60% off in the Nordy’s sale. I’ve been looking at this bag for a while but couldn’t pass up the price tag of <$1000. It’s beautiful and v high quality. Worth more than the $956 I paid for it....


----------



## dodso012

Kind of wish I’d gone for the navy ink color but it was gone by the time I saw the sale


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi all!  Does anyone have the Aby wallet on chain?  Do people even use WOCs anymore?


----------



## micahanne

dodso012 said:


> Nordstrom has the medium and small on sale for about 1/2 price. Tempted to scoop up the Motty Grey. Trying to be good....just bought the YSL Niki deeply discounted from Selfridges.....


hi.. just curious about the deeply discounted Niki.. i've been on the lookout for the Niki Large and saw one for 30%, if you don't mind me asking, how much was the discount from Selfridges? thanks! 

also, did you buy the aby? i'm debating between the aby day large vs niki large


----------



## dodso012

I bought the medium Any in Motty Gray during a Nordstrom sale - it was < $1000 and I couldn't pass it up. I had been eyeing it for a while and nearly bought it when it first came out. It's a high quality bag, as are all Chloe bags. I also purchased the large Niki in black. I bought if for about $800 less than usu asking price. I'm not sure why it was so deeply discounted as this is still a popular bag. Maybe bc it was the large and medium may be more popular? I prefer the large in this bag tho. But I'm 5'10 and 140 lbs - so bigger bags look better on me. I also carry the kitchen sink w me where ever I go....


----------



## micahanne

dodso012 said:


> I bought the medium Any in Motty Gray during a Nordstrom sale - it was < $1000 and I couldn't pass it up. I had been eyeing it for a while and nearly bought it when it first came out. It's a high quality bag, as are all Chloe bags. I also purchased the large Niki in black. I bought if for about $800 less than usu asking price. I'm not sure why it was so deeply discounted as this is still a popular bag. Maybe bc it was the large and medium may be more popular? I prefer the large in this bag tho. But I'm 5'10 and 140 lbs - so bigger bags look better on me. I also carry the kitchen sink w me where ever I go....


im same! lol I took the plunge and got the large aby in sepia brown for about $800 in the Woodbury outlet, thought it was a great deal from the original price. I would have gone for the motty grey, but I went ahead and got the Niki in Fog color. So i thought That and the motty grey are very a like - i also have a love of nude color bags so I opted for the brown.


----------



## briebrieeeee

Zabear said:


> View attachment 4526827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Aby medium in the Motty Grey color.  I love it so far!  Just put my stuff in it and it’s very organized and comfortable to wear. As with all Chloe bags, it is on the heavier side, but the thick strap makes it comfy to carry. It’s quite stunning and I think it looks better in real life. Was debating between this color and the brown one, but I already have the Marcie in tan (it’s peeking behind the Aby) and I thought it would be too similar. Black is also lovely. Hope this helps!


Gorgeous bag!


----------

